# RIP Maryland



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

As we didn't see this coming anyway:

Maryland Senate passes gun control bill - Yahoo! News


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope Beretta moves out of that state, as any good American citizen who has moral values, freedom at heart and believes in the Bill of Rights and the Constitution should too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> That's really a shitty thing to say. I'm in upstate NY and fighting for our rights and might very well save YOU some grief in your state. MANY people are watching what happens here.
> Maybe we'll be the next "Boston". We had another big rally today in Albany. I couldn't go,but I went to the last one and have attended many town meetings in the area.
> Insulting fellow citizens and gunowners in this way isn't helpful. Don't we have common goals and "enemies"?


If you thought my post was insulting then stay where you are and continue your fight. IMO, you will loose if you think your going to change much, but it's your fight. This has been going on for years and it's getting worse. At best you may get a short term reprieve but they never give up. 22,000 plus gun laws shows that to be true. It's not about guns, it's about money and control, and as long as you stay there, they have your money and they control you. I'm not sorry, that just what I believe, I guess we dis agree.


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

We all have a n enemy present. It is our elected goverment that still doesn't seem to understand the rights that were given through our constitution and the bill of rights which apply to all legal law abiding citizens of this country.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> NO,you said that I'm NOT a good citizen and don't believe in the Constitution (your words) if I stay.
> And you think you're immune in KY?! HAHAHAHA


Immune no, but I have much more gun rights than you right now and our congress people seem to believe in the Constitution, do yours. Your giving up your rights, so that says volumes to me. They told you what they we're going to do and what did the people do, watched them do it, good citizen! I'll get out now this will get out of control, you can post what ever you feel will prove your point, I've said mine.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

To anyone here from Maryland, you have my sympathy and support, we in NY know what you are going through. We know what it's like to be betrayed by our elected officials, I suspect you'll see quite a change in Albany in the next election. As for those that would tell you to leave your homes, don't listen. You must stand and fight, this is no time to run, now is the time to draw the line in the sand and say no more! If you run now when will you stop and where will you go when one of the federal bills gets passed into law??? There is no running from this, we need to fight.

oswegoscott, it's too bad you couldn't make the rally, it was truly an amazing sight to see over 10,000 (NYSRPA says 12,000) people in that little park. Absolutely a fantastic showing today. Amazing to see that many people exercise their first amendment right to peaceably assemble and to petition the government for a redress of grievances. Took a few pictures:


































-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel and oswegoscot, ya'll are on the front. New York will be the deciding place on how this plays out for the rest of the country. Some times people talk out their a$$. It's easy to call others names when it's not your butt on the line. 

Cuomo drew a line in the sand, stating (in action) that NY is becoming a socialist state and daring anyone to stop him. If people stand by and let that happen then there is little hope for the rest of us. If Cuomo wins, so does obummer. If obummer wins, socialists will rule for a long time. No, the opening battle will be in NY. If ya'll win then there is more hope for the rest of the country and obummer loses clout.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would still like to see Beretta move to Texas :mrgreen: Then I could buy some homegrown product.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I would still like to see Beretta move to Texas :mrgreen: Then I could buy some homegrown product.


Yup, no unions and a better made product to boot. I'd buy one. I can always use another 9mm.

punch


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Maryland has always been tight on firearms. Just move to Virginia. For gun owners - Virginia and Texas are king.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Infidel,thanks for the great photos. I'm happy you were able to attend. My wife had surgery on Monday--nothing life threatening,but she does require help and Albany is 280 miles round trip for me.
> How close are you to Albany?
> I sure don't have a whole lot of faith in the courts,but at least we're getting them to listen


I'm about 45 minutes from Albany so it's a lot easier for me to get there. I understand that we all can't make every rally and I hope your wife is doing well and on the road to recovery. Surgery sucks no matter what it's for but it is necessary.

Inceptor, have no fear those of us upstate will fight this as long as we possibly can. Not only has the line been drawn in the sand but we are beginning to see a fracture in this state between the upstate areas and NYC. I hope this trend continues and people finally wake up and realize that we can't let NYC make our decision for us. I have no intention of letting them win this war on our constitutional rights. I have never been a political activist, I've written letters to my elected officials before and a few letters to the editor of the local paper before but this is the first time in my life that I've considered myself an activist. I've been trying to get others involved in this and trying to wake people up to what the real agenda is (to the point that my wife now thinks I'm obsessed). I fire off e-mails about every week to my elected officials hoping they'll get tired of hearing from me and do what I ask of them. I shot video on my phone of NRA President David Keenes speech to the crowd, unfortunately the file is huge (605MB) so I'm not sure where to post it (photobucket gave me issues when I tried to upload it). This speech was the best I've seen him speak and gave me hope knowing the weight of the NRA is behind us. Love them or hate them, they are the only group with the clout to fight for what we believe in.

[BEGIN RANT] Make no mistake, we can win this battle locally and nationally but it will take all of us to do it. We here in NY appreciate the support that we have been receiving from everyone. For those in gun friendly states I'm happy for you but remember this battle may very well be yours to fight someday especially on a federal level (it already is with all the bills out there now). This assault on our rights will never end and we will need to continue our fight until the end of our days. We need to rally the troops and make our stand and let these people know in no uncertain terms that we will not allow them to strip us of our rights as citizens of this great country, those rights that were guaranteed to us by our forefathers and that men and women have fought & died to protect (thank you to all that have served). [/END RANT]

-Infidel


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I found this on a new NYC Law...wow there really going for control of your mind spirit and body ...

Texting While Walking Banned in New Jersey Town - ABC News


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally got the video of David Keene posted on youtube. You can't see him since it was shot on my phone but the audio is very clear.

NRA Pesident in Albany, NY - YouTube

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> [BEGIN RANT] Make no mistake, we can win this battle locally and nationally but it will take all of us to do it. We here in NY appreciate the support that we have been receiving from everyone. For those in gun friendly states I'm happy for you but remember this battle may very well be yours to fight someday especially on a federal level (it already is with all the bills out there now). This assault on our rights will never end and we will need to continue our fight until the end of our days. We need to rally the troops and make our stand and let these people know in no uncertain terms that we will not allow them to strip us of our rights as citizens of this great country, those rights that were guaranteed to us by our forefathers and that men and women have fought & died to protect (thank you to all that have served). [/END RANT]
> 
> -Infidel


Anyone who does not believe that NY is under assault and is not the front line has cranial/rectal inversion. 

If NY falls, O'man gets the momentum and the rest of us are hosed or on the way there. Even Texas is being filled with socialist types. They are moving here as fast as they can.

You guys are the front line soldiers here. What happens there affects the rest of us, even if some have their heads stuck....well you get my drift. I truly wish you the best and will be praying for you there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a Southerner, I firmly believe in States Rights. As a resident of Florida I have no say in what New York, Maryland, Texas or any other state does.
California wants gay marriage and smokin' dope, neither of which I agree with. But I don't live there.
Chicago supposedly has the toughest gun laws in the country, which of course I don't believe in. But I don't live there.
I believe in the Constitution of the United States, and the Constitution of the State of Florida. Neither of which tells me it's any of my business what another state does.
"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RPD, that would fine and I would agree if this was just about the states. The govt is pushing this nationwide and those governors are just singing barry's tune. I am a firm believer in states rights. I do not believe in nationalization as our despot wannabe is pushing. Kommiefornia has some of the most socialist laws in the country. That is fine for them as long as the don't want me to do the same. I choose not to live there.

What I see happening IS a pushing for doing away with the states. FDR tried that and lost. I remember reading somewhere he wanted to divide the nation into sectors. The American people said no. Now many would not really care. 

I had a poor lady not long ago ask me if I had heard of the coming One World Government. I said I had heard of it, why do you ask. She said, won't it be wonderful with Obama in office and he will never have to run for re-election again. I am not kidding, this really happened.

The want to nationalize/socialize the country. I just happen to be a person who would not like that very much. Maybe I'm just too much of an old a$$hole, too stuck in my ways.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a Southerner, I firmly believe in States Rights. As a resident of Florida I have no say in what New York, Maryland, Texas or any other state does.
> California wants gay marriage and smokin' dope, neither of which I agree with. But I don't live there.
> Chicago supposedly has the toughest gun laws in the country, which of course I don't believe in. But I don't live there.
> I believe in the Constitution of the United States, and the Constitution of the State of Florida. Neither of which tells me it's any of my business what another state does.
> "God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference."


I believe in states' rights also but keep in mind that Governor Cuomo is a puppet of Obama and he wants to be President in 2016 there is no doubt of that. He wants Obama to endorse him hence why he rushed this bill into law the way he did. I understand that as a non New Yorker you don't have a dog in this fight but believe me what happens here will affect all of us. With the feds resuming discussion in the UN on the Resolution on Small Arms and the incoming legislation from the likes of Feinstein we must all be on the offensive in this fight. The SAFE law is being challenged in court as we speak and if it is found to be constitutional you will see it reproduced in congress in it's entirety.

I have been wondering lately about the state of our nation. It seems we (as a whole, not we specifically) want to legalize marijuana and outlaw guns, we coddle criminals and strip the rights away from law abiding citizens. How did we get to this point and how do we fix it? I have also been wondering if this country is too far gone to be repaired without revolution, god I hope not. I for one will not lay down and let them take my guns or my rights. I will stand and fight on the front lines for my freedom and the future of my children. I don't ask anyone to come to NY and help in the fight only that you support our efforts and remember that this may well come to your state some day also and if it does I will support you in return. Just remember Florida is full of people that retired there from the northern states including NY, I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see this happen there also.

ETA: I find it odd that no one fro MD has weighed in on this, is there no one from MD on this Forum?
-Infidel


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

States Rights are the greatest thing since Apple Pie. However all States must be willing to mutually to defend the Right to keep the Power within individual States or none have any power at all. That is what a Republic/Confederacy is by proxy. United under a common theme against a common enemy. Our Forefathers explained this eloquently in some of there early documents of what it meant to be a Republic. Something which many seem to toss out with the babies bathwater these days. WE ARE A REPUBLIC !!



> re·pub·lic
> /riˈpəblik/
> Noun
> A state in which supreme power is held by the people and their elected representatives, and which has an elected or nominated president...
> ...





> con·fed·er·a·cy
> /kənˈfedərəsē/
> Noun
> 
> ...


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> States Rights are the greatest thing since Apple Pie. However all States must be willing to mutually to defend the Right to keep the Power within individual States or none have any power at all. That is what a Republic/Confederacy is by proxy. United under a common theme against a common enemy. Our Forefathers explained this eloquently in some of there early documents of what it meant to be a Republic. Something which many seem to toss out with the babies bathwater these days. WE ARE A REPUBLIC !!


I have to agree with RPD. Nothing I do or say affects the outcome anywhere but Texas. I wish them the best but Stevie Wonder even saw this one coming. Make no mistake I will watch closely and learn because they (the sh*theads) are taking root in my state but it won't be easy pickins' here. Fortunately for me my conceal carry class gave us a choice to also obtain a CHL in either Florida or Utah.
Nothing againsts Utah but I've never been, I do however go to the sunshine state so Florida it is.

Article IV of the Constitution of the United States "guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican form of Government".

In modern republics such as the United States, France, Russia, India, and Mexico the executive is legitimized both by a constitution and by popular suffrage. So may I assume that if obama violates the constituion, that the executive is no longer legitimate?

Either way both obama and cuomo are screwing with the constituion. Regarding the U.S. as a republic. Important yes but not as important as the portion of the "Pledge of Allegience"," one nation under God". Its because this nation turned away from God that it no longer recites the "Pledge of Allegience" in our schools. So obama and cuomo are also guilty of breaking their pledge as well as their oath to support, protect and defend the Constitution. Pledge may refer to: A promise similar to an oath, A promise to donate funds, as in a pledge drive.
Taxpayer Protection Pledge, a promise by politicians to oppose tax increases The Pledge (New Hampshire), a similar promise first used in New Hampshire. Pledge of Allegiance, an oath of loyalty to the United States. A commitment to abstain from alcohol, popularized by Theobold Mathew and currently in use by Hope UK

punch gump (and thats all I have to say about that)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Sure was easy pickins for all the illegals you let in--now I gotta chase them out


Good luck with that. You're gonna be busy.

BTW, most of them came in from CA and AZ.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> They're outta my little corner--an apple orchard nearby. Wish others would get involved. My comment was to punchboy for his remark
> "no easy pickings in Texas". Besides,how do you know what happened in the dead of night in Texas? Do they have counters?


That's easy. Not being very smart they leave trails easy to follow.






I'm not saying they don't cross here only that the govt has made it easier for them in AZ and CA. Holder is handing out free passes and a gun to go along with it as a welcome gift.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

As I've said before they don't just want the Black rifles and high cap magazines. They want every gun, doesn't matter if it's a 100 year old shotgun that was passed down to you by your great grandfather or an AR-15 you bought yesterday. They want every gun in this country banned and always have.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I love and miss CO but I am damn glad I don't live there anymore. I still have friends way out in the boonies and as a last resort that could be my BOL. But day to day, they are getting trampled by the libs.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I love and miss CO but I am damn glad I don't live there anymore. I still have friends way out in the boonies and as a last resort that could be my BOL.* But day to day, they are getting trampled by the libs.*


What they allow, they encourage.


----------

